# Humidity resistant hairspray



## wvpumpkin (Jul 13, 2006)

What is the best humidity resistant, extra hold hairspray I can get at the regular drugstore. Nothing too expensive. Thanks


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay, my best bet has always been AquaNet... Yeah, I know! I recently bought a bottle for $2.49 plus tax in CVS Pharmacy... I've also seen it in wal-Mart for less. It's level 3 which is Extra Super Hold. Big bottle too, and it holds REALLY well! If I had ti pick an HG hairspray, this would be it! You can get it in Scented and Unscented. Just be careful, because it's seriously extra super hold!!!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Okay, my best bet has always been AquaNet... Yeah, I know! I recently bought a bottle for $2.49 plus tax in CVS Pharmacy... I've also seen it in wal-Mart for less. It's level 3 which is Extra Super Hold. Big bottle too, and it holds REALLY well! If I had ti pick an HG hairspray, this would be it! You can get it in Scented and Unscented. Just be careful, because it's seriously extra super hold!!!



thanks, is it in a purple can???
Has anyone tried the new pantene hairspray called ice shine. I think that is the name???


----------



## jloprincess2002 (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG I LOVELOVELOVE the Frida Frizzease Hairs Spray its about 5-6 dollars a can but it is awesome I luve it! I never used hairsparys because they made my hair look icky but this one I love!!!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jloprincess2002* OMG I LOVELOVELOVE the Frida Frizzease Hairs Spray its about 5-6 dollars a can but it is awesome I luve it! I never used hairsparys because they made my hair look icky but this one I love!!! Well, you sound like you really lovelovelove this product. LOL. I will definitely check it out. So it holds really well??? Is it called moisture barrier, or what does it say on the can??


----------

